# need help dating a CZ 24



## bigred (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a CZ 24 with a 3 digit serial number... i'm trying to figure out what year it was made. 

my stamps have the C^(arrow)Z 25, also the J (lion emblem) 25 
along with "CESKA ZBROJOVKA A.S. V PRAZE 9**

from what i've been reading the 9** is the serial that number repeats itself on the top and both sides of the firearm. i am unable to post any pictures at this time (old computer) . 

any help figuring this out would be awesome


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All I've got is "manufactured from 1925 through 1932."

At first, I thought your question was aimed at our forum's Miss Lonelyhearts. Its title seemed to indicate that you were having trouble getting along with a 24-year-old Czech. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I was going to have him try svickova, or rajska, or even gulas!:smt033


Steve M1911A1 said:


> All I've got is "manufactured from 1925 through 1932."
> 
> At first, I thought your question was aimed at our forum's Miss Lonelyhearts. Its title seemed to indicate that you were having trouble getting along with a 24-year-old Czech. :mrgreen:


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Whatever you do, make sure you have protection..!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettabone said:


> I was going to have him try...gulas!:smt033


Naaah..._Gulyas_ works only on Hungarians. For CZs, you need dumplings. Oh-and beer. Lots of beer.


----------

